# My heart broke 6 months ago today



## Cody'sMom (Nov 7, 2010)

My Dear People,
6 months ago today my best boy went to Rainbow Bridge. heavy sigh. You know they will die someday, but you don’t think it will actually ever really happen which is irrational. I joined this forum in 2010 and would cry reading the posts about people losing their dogs – I thought “that will be me someday” then quickly dismiss the idea as impossible. Cody was never going to die! He absolutely was going to live forever! Even after he turned 12 and I knew we were in his “gravy” years.

Then one day…heavy sigh…suddenly I thought I was going to lose him right then. Hemagioscarcoma. I was blessed with 4 more weeks with him and he had some good days too! He was SO healthy and active his WHOLE life that’s why it was such a shock when he suddenly got so sick. He never lost his mobility. He went up the basement stairs 2 days before he passed! I still can’t believe he’s gone. 

I am thrilled and grateful I was his mom for 13 years and 3 days! 

Matt and I still walk the same route through the trails in the field we took Cody every day of his life and hung a Golden Retriever Christmas tree ornament in a pine tree that’s along the way. We wave to it when we walk by.

Thanks for listening.

Here’s his memorial pillow and the quilt I made from his bandannas.

Connie :wavey:


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Your heartfelt post brought a tear to my eye. The ornament, pillow and quilt are wonderful things to do in memory of Cody. I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

I'm so very for the loss of your precious Cody. I really feel for you, I lost my boy two years ago this September and although he was just over 15 the time we have just never seems long enough. 
Your Cody pillow and quilt are so beautiful, it's so nice to have those precious reminders of their time with us. Sending you a comforting hug and again I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## dlmrun2002 (Mar 4, 2011)

Nice tribute. Your Cody was an extremely special Golden. That pillow is awesome and was that his quilt bed? I had a quilt that my Aunt made years ago that I used for my Skye to sleep on. She too had a hemagio.. Gone in one day after Dr visit!!! I also walk the same path that I used to walk with Skye. Up to my vegetable garden in the woods. Next Wednesday will be one year for me. I miss her so much. Good to know you are not alone in how you feel about your last Golden. I always loved the photos of your Cody.

dlm ny country


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I'm so sorry for your loss of your beautiful Cody. 

Your tribute is wonderful and a living reminder of the joy he brought to your lives.


----------



## zoeythewonderdog (Mar 18, 2017)

I'm so sorry for your loss. I lost my beautiful girl Zoey quite suddenly to hemangiosarcoma last November, and it still feels really raw. I get what you mean about not believing they'll ever leave you... on Zoey's 12th birthday in April 2016, I had a thought that I should take a photo of her in a birthday party hat to send to the vets that treated her for cancer when she was 6... reaching 12 was a milestone, it was half a lifetime since the treatment (yay!). ...and I didn't get around to setting up the photo. I remember thinking, "We'll do it next year" because of course there would *be* next year. And then there wasn't. 

The pillow and quilt you made are beautiful, a lovely tribute to Cody. I was thinking of making a quilt from Zoey's agility ribbons. You have inspired me, thank you!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Connie*

I had a special place in my heart for sweet Cody!! What a special boy. Love the quilt and Memorial Pillow you made and what you wrote about your life with him really touched my heart.

Please email me the date that Cody crossed to the Rainbow Bridge and I will add him to the 2017 List.

I am SO SORRY! I've lost two babies to hemangiosarcoma.

Karen
[email protected]


----------



## Cody'sMom (Nov 7, 2010)

Thank you everyone for you wonderful, beautiful comments. They are all so touching and helpful to me.

After Cody passed, I still wanted to take care of him. So I substituted by taking care of his things and memory. I gave what I could away to animal rescue (food, heartworm pills), made the quilt, arranged a memorial table in the bedroom and ordered the pillow. 

Ivyacres, Thank you. What you said means so much to me.

swishywagga, I remember well when Barnaby went to the bridge. We had talk once about our dogs having the throat spasms. No, they are never here long enough. Thanks for the much needed hug.

dimrun2002, Cody was very special, thank you. No, that was not his bed quilt, those were the scarves his groomer gave him over the years. After he was gone, I, of course, had to keep them and wanted to be able to see them everyday so I sewed them together. That's great Skye slept on the quilt your Aunt gave you. Oh, she was gone in only one day - hemagio is sudden and shocking. It's comforting to walk the same path.

CAROLINA MOM, He was a joy, every day. Thank you.

zoeythewonderdog, OH! We were losing our dogs at about the same time to the same disease. I'm sorry for your loss of beautiful Zoey. That's amazing Zoey survived a bout of cancer when she was 6. I was lucky Cody had a good day on his 13th birthday and I got some good pictures. It's one of the pillow pictures in his party hat. Yes, there is always suppose to be a "next year". A quilt from Zoey's ribbons would look stunning.

Karen519, thank you. Cody is already on the 2016 Rainbow Bridge list. So many of our GRF friends have lost their dogs to hemigio. I can't believe it's been over 7 years since your Snobear left and almost 7 for your Smooch.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Cody*

Thanks for telling me Cody is on the list. Yes, it's been 7 years since we lost Snobear and it will be 7 years for Smooch on Dec. 7th.


----------



## alphadude (Jan 15, 2010)

Connie, what a wonderful tribute to your boy Cody.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Connie, I am very sorry for your loss of sweet Cody. 

I felt the same pain 6 years ago when I lost my sweet Buddy and still have flashbacks when I read posts in Rainbow Bridge section. It is a heartbreak like no any other. But *..."They whom we love and lose are no longer where they were before. They are now wherever we are."* - St. John Chrysostom. Sending you hugs.


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

I usually try not to read posts in the Bridge forum but something took me to yours. I'm so sorry you lost your Cody to Hemangio. It just doesn't feel fair and even 13 years goes by too fast. I really like the idea of the ornament in the pine tree, your special place to honor your boy. The quilt of his bandanas is a nice idea and I hope brings you memories of happy times. RIP sweet Cody.


----------

